# Belly Boat für 2015



## fxschmxxstxrp (31. August 2015)

Hallo

Dieses Jahr soll es endlich ein Belly sein.
Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon welche komplett aus PVC/Schlauchbootmaterial.
Gibt es da schon die ersten Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Bei so vielen Forenmitgliedern ist keiner dabei der so ein Belly Boat hat ?


----------



## ProRobert (6. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Hallo fischmeisterp,

ich kann dir da leider auch nicht helfen. Aber will dieses Jahr mich auch an BB Angeln rantasten. Hoffe das dein Thread noch ein paar Hilfestellung für's BB Angeln gibt. Weil gleich alleine los usw, ist nix für mich .


Lg Robert


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Ich hoffe ja auch das wir hier nicht allein mit dem Problem fertig werden müssen .


----------



## stefansdl (11. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Hi...von einem BB komplett aus Schlauchbootmaterial würde ich abraten. Es wird einfach zu schwer.Es gibt aber Boot bei denen nur der Boden mit PVC-Material ausgestattet sind. SChau die die BB von Outcast mal an. Ich habe selbst das Fishcat 4 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Grundsätzlich sollte man aber immer vorsichtig und sorgsam mit dem Belly umgehen. Dann spielt es keine Rolle ob PVC oder strapazierfähiges Nylon. 


Gruß


----------



## Rosi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Hm, die Bellys sind doch alle aus PVC. Ein Schlauchi aus Kautschuk, oder irre ich jetzt gewaltig? Was meinst du denn genau für ein Belly?


----------



## stefansdl (12. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, die Bellys sind doch alle aus PVC. Ein Schlauchi aus Kautschuk, oder irre ich jetzt gewaltig? Was meinst du denn genau für ein Belly?



 da liegst du falsch...aus Kautschuk werden Gummistiefel gemacht aber keine Boote  die Schlauchboote bestehen in der Regel aus PVC oder noch hochwertigerem Material...Bellyboote bestehen meist aus Nylon und haben teilweise einen PVC Boden...die aufbalsbaren Luftkammern bestehen entweder aus Venyl oder hochwertigeren Material...
 sehr empfehlenswert sind die BB von Outcast


----------



## Rosi (12. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



stefansdl schrieb:


> da liegst du falsch...aus Kautschuk werden Gummistiefel gemacht aber keine Boote



Höhö, da ist die Fa Grabner sicher anderer Meinung. Dort werden hochwertige Schlauchis aus Naturkautschuk angeboten.
http://www.grabner.com/boote/material-schlauchboot/materialkunde-wikipedia/

Ein Belly würde durch so schweres Material unhandlich (finde ich) Corduna Nylon ist stoffähnlich, leicht, faltbar, unempfindlich. Das Belly hat Kurven (nicht lachen!) es ist nicht gerade geschnitten. In diesen Kurven reiben sich die Nähte. Ist das Material zu fest, dann knickt es irgendwann ab und es gibt ein Loch. Corduna Nylon ist zwar nicht elastisch, kann jedoch die Knickstellen stoffähnlich kompensieren (Stoff kann man unendlich knicken, er bleibt wie er ist). Wer dies noch nicht bemerkt hat, sollte mal die Schläuche nach dem Fischen aus dem Belly nehmen und sein Goldstück innen trocken reiben.


----------



## stefansdl (12. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

gut...ist mir neu...wieder was dazugelernt...mir scheint aber das sich Kautschuk sich irgendewie nicht durchgesetzt hat...wahrscheinlich auf Grund des Gewichtes und Preises..

um zum Belly zurückzukommen...eine Nylon Außenhaut und ein PVC Boden ist schon optimal für ein Belly das etwas mehr abkönnen soll....gute Pflege ist vorrausgesetzt. Mein Boot ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und ist technisch und optisch noch in einem sehr guten Zustand.


----------



## Smallmouth (13. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Kann das Fish Cat 4 empfehlen, habe meins
jetzt 11 Jahre, ca 50 x im Wasser pro Jahr 
ohne grosse Pflege . 2 neue Schläuche, das ist aber normal 
weil das Material mit der Zeit nachläst ( kleine Löcher an den Nähten, kein Problem wenn das auf dem Wasser passiert wenig Luftverlust) Meine Erfahrung, das Boot immer leicht angeblassen lassen so sitzt der Schlauch immer an der richtigen Stelle und am besten ist wenn das Boot erst gar nicht trocken wird. Das heiß mindestens 2 x die Woche auf dem Wasser. Die Saison fing ja schon gut an oder hörte gar nicht richtig auf. 

Petri


----------



## stefansdl (13. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Kann das Fish Cat 4 empfehlen, habe meins
> jetzt 11 Jahre, ca 50 x im Wasser pro Jahr
> ohne grosse Pflege . 2 neue Schläuche, das ist aber normal
> weil das Material mit der Zeit nachläst



 So sieht es aus...das nennt man Qualität..ich hoffe das meins auch so lange hält..:m


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Das einfache Fishcat 4 hat ja diesen Schaumstoffsitz 
Gibt  es da eine Lösung ,so was wie ein aufblasbares Kissen ?
Was mich noch ein wenig abschreckt ist der Aufbau .
In einen Video bei Youtube sieht das ganz schön "brutal " aus

http://youtu.be/lQ97eWXjswQ


----------



## stefansdl (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Das einfache Fishcat 4 hat ja diesen Schaumstoffsitz
> Gibt  es da eine Lösung ,so was wie ein aufblasbares Kissen ?
> Was mich noch ein wenig abschreckt ist der Aufbau .
> In einen Video bei Youtube sieht das ganz schön "brutal " aus
> ...




Hi....die Deluxe Version hat das Ganze mit aufblasbaren  Sitzlehnen...insgesamt hat Outcast 5 verschiedene Boote.
http://www.obooto.de/bellyboote/outcast/index.php

In der Tat ist der Erstaufbau etwas schwierig, da die Platten noch ihre volle Form und Größe besitzen und alles noch "stumpf" ist. Das lässt mit der Zeit nach und wenn man das ganze befeuchtet rutscht es eh besser. Aufgrund des kleinen   Packmaßes nehme ich die Sitzkissen aber garnicht mehr raus. SIe verbleiben immer im Boot. Das Boot ist somit in weniger als 2 Minuten einsatzbereit, so schnell wie kein anderes. 
Ich persönlich finde die Schaumstoffplatten sehr angenehm. Vom Sitzkompfort für mich kein Unterschied. Ich halte es problemlos 5h auf meinem Belly aus.


----------



## zorra (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Ich habe jetzt auf einer Messe in NL ein Floatmaster xl gesehen es fuhren paar Leute aufem See rum...es ist ein Boot aus schlauchboot Material für schwere Leute ab 100kg...ich habe noch nie solche hohe Sitzpositsion gesehen bei einem Belly....das Boot ist 1,70 lang und bis 200kg.Es wird in NL mit Paddel, Flossen und Pumpe für knapp 600euro angeboten.Ich wiege über 100kg und so wäre es für mich intressant
Kennt das jemand hier und hat schon Erfahrung damit gemacht??????
gr.zorra


----------



## stefansdl (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



zorra schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auf einer Messe in NL ein Floatmaster xl gesehen es fuhren paar Leute aufem See rum...es ist ein Boot aus schlauchboot Material für schwere Leute ab 100kg...ich habe noch nie solche hohe Sitzpositsion gesehen bei einem Belly....das Boot ist 1,70 lang und bis 200kg.Es wird in NL mit Paddel, Flossen und Pumpe für knapp 600euro angeboten.Ich wiege über 100kg und so wäre es für mich intressant
> Kennt das jemand hier und hat schon Erfahrung damit gemacht??????
> gr.zorra



Dann schau dir doch mal die beiden Topmodelle von Outcast an. Die sind nochmal deutlich größer als das normale LCS. Man sitzt auch nochmal etwas höher. SIe haben einen PVC Boden und sind aber trotzdem sehr leicht. Schon wahnsinn die Teile...aber haben eben auch ihren stolzen Preis. 
Bei Booten die komplett aus Schlauchbootmaterial bestehen darf man das Eigengewicht nicht unterschätzen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie fleixibel du sein musst. Aber ich persönlich muß manchmal (Ostsee) das Boot 300m weit tragen. Das ganze Gerödel und gegebenfalls Fisch dazu, dann hört der Spass auf.
Aber jeder hat andere Ansprüche und Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

moinsen,
das floatmaster xl sieht ja wirklich klasse aus:k
kommt auf jeden fall in die engere wahl!

für mich kommen nur noch bellys aus schlauchimaterial in frage...sind super robust und falls sie doch mal n leck haben kann man es ganz einfach und zuverlässig selbst kleben...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Transport Maße vom outcast lcs sind mit eingebauten Sitz ?


----------



## stefansdl (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie die Transport Maße vom outcast lcs sind mit eingebauten Sitz ?



Bis morgen kann ich das


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

das Allrounmarine BellyBoat ist aus dem von dir gesuchten Gummimaterial.
ich habs seit ca einem Jahr und bin ca 4 Tage die Woche damit draussen. Unverwüstlich. locker tragbar, allerdings fehlt Stauraum im hinteren Bereich. dafür aber 2 Seitentaschen abnehmbar! 
für mich ein Klasse BellyBoat...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hi...von einem BB komplett aus Schlauchbootmaterial würde ich abraten. Es wird einfach zu schwer.Es gibt aber Boot bei denen nur der Boden mit PVC-Material ausgestattet sind. SChau die die BB von Outcast mal an. Ich habe selbst das Fishcat 4 und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Grundsätzlich sollte man aber immer vorsichtig und sorgsam mit dem Belly umgehen. Dann spielt es keine Rolle ob PVC oder strapazierfähiges Nylon.
> 
> 
> Gruß


Quatsch
meins wiegt 7 kg, Fishcat 6,4 kg


----------



## zorra (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Hier in NL wo auch Meisterschaften mit dem Belly ausgetragen werden sind es die Outcast und Macfishing Dry 2 die man dort am meisten sieht es sind auch glaube Ich so die besten...für die meisten reichen die auch vollkommen aus..das Floatmaster ist sicherlich schwerer zu schleppen aber für mein Gewicht sollte es reichen.
gr.zorra


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Aber ich denke mal das die dort alle ein belly mit luftsitzen haben oder ?

Beim allroundmarine sitzt man aber bestimmt nicht oberhalb der Wasserlinie


----------



## stefansdl (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Quatsch
> meins wiegt 7 kg, Fishcat 6,4 kg



:m das ist top...hätte ich nicht gedacht...na wieviel wiegt denn das Floatmaster XL


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal das die dort alle ein belly mit luftsitzen haben oder ?
> 
> Beim allroundmarine sitzt man aber bestimmt nicht oberhalb der Wasserlinie


ja richtig. Wasserkante ist ungefähr Mitte Oberschenkel je nach
Körpergewicht. 
Nachteil…man ist nicht ganz so schnittig unterwegs
Vorteil…man treibt nicht so schnell

und mit 5mm Neopren frier ich im Winter nie…

ist halt schon ein wenig Oldschool, aber unkaputtbar!
mir sind diese Schläuche eingepackt in Gewebe nix.
Aber alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



stefansdl schrieb:


> :m das ist top...hätte ich nicht gedacht...na wieviel wiegt denn das Floatmaster XL


allerdings Gewicht ohne Ruder. die hab ich nie dabei


----------



## zorra (17. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*



stefansdl schrieb:


> :m das ist top...hätte ich nicht gedacht...na wieviel wiegt denn das Floatmaster XL


 ..ich Denke das Doppelt wie die normalen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter S (18. September 2015)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

Hi,

Gewicht Floatmaster XL = 12kg.

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat für 2015*

bei mir gibt´s demnächst auf jeden fall ein floatmaster xl#6


----------

